
You can root your Google Wifi router, but you'll need a screwdriver - dabber
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/7/17/15986156/galeforce-open-source-google-wifi-router-hack
======
jagermo
Direct link to GitHub project with more information.
[https://github.com/marcosscriven/galeforce](https://github.com/marcosscriven/galeforce)

------
thatgerhard
This seems to work the same way as the chromebook. I also had to open that up
and remove a small screw to be able to flush it.

